# The best bug remover



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

So here it is, summer and they are a pita to say the least.

Needs to be quick and in some sort of bulk hopefully.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

TFR snow foam left to dwell


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I've tried tfr at 4:1 mate and it is not shifting them


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I've used the ag one, it's quite good but not cost effective. Poorboys one should be good though.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

ah, just need to wet sand it then :lol:

i agree though, i had a job today that had months worth of motorway killed flies


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

poorboys bug squash, or apc


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

pre soak in AS G101 at 10:1 with hot water and then power wash them off.

Thats what i do and works for me shifts about 98% and then 2bm removes the rest.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I just couldn't get one cars fly kill off the bonnet lads, it was almost as if they had etched in.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Was it a black car? i find in the summer that some cars seem to etch really easily.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

the new autobrite one, 'fly away' is good apparently. might try it myself as im about out of bug squash


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Mad as it sounds I used some Lidl bug remover the other day. Its from their auto range that comes round every now and again. I was bought it a while ago and hadnt thought to use it until the wife had a run to Canterbury and came back with half the fly poulation of kent on the front of teh golf. Its a spray that you can use as quick spray and wipe or spray, leave to dwell then jet off but either way it really works and doesnt seem to effect wax/sealant layers. Really good stuff and I think its only £1-£2 for a far sized spray.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

The pressure washer i hire runs up to 150 degrees at high pressure and even trying that with tar then with g101 then with a MF still no good.

I'll attack them differently tomorrow and give them 5-6 mins to dwell before rinsing


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

Just Megs APC works fine for me no bother


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Showshine said:


> The pressure washer i hire runs up to 150 degrees at high pressure and even trying that with tar then with g101 then with a MF still no good.
> 
> I'll attack them differently tomorrow and give them 5-6 mins to dwell before rinsing


I would watch running at that temp on paintwork as you could blow the clearcoat off!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

No mate not directly

I only run it on high when blasting from 6 feet away lol


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> poorboys bug squash, or apc


got some of thhis other week and tried it on saturday at 3:1 to stay wax safe, very dissapointed TBH


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> got some of thhis other week and tried it on saturday at 3:1 to stay wax safe, very dissapointed TBH


were the bugs baked on or fresh Mat? ive found it to be better on fresh bugs, and apc for the baked on stuff


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i bought megs gold class bug and tar remover, not had the chance to use it yet, better be good


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ksm1985 said:


> i bought megs gold class bug and tar remover, not had the chance to use it yet, better be good


ive heard thats not too good on tar, not sure on bugs though tbh.
was your car as bad as this kev?










(that was last weekend, won't have time to wash them off until this weekend so will be even worse )

has anyone used tardis on bugs?..


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I tried trades today Kev and 

Nope, short of scrubbing which i wouldn't do i gave up.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Showshine said:


> I tried trades today Kev and
> 
> Nope, short of scrubbing which i wouldn't do i gave up.


seems odd, as it usually makes light work of tar spots..


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I'll show you guys the power of the ag one over the weekend on my mums car. That's got some serious flys that have been there a month or so. I'll post a pic and show you how bad in a sec. 

I had loads of stubborn blood stains and marks on my ek9 and the ag one, once it dwelled for a few mins, it just made them wipe off!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Check this, these are now about a month old!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I will get a picture aswell tomorrow - I got a phone call on my way home to sort out an RS6 plus (500 made :thumb

It is plastered in tree sap and fly etchings.

Only a new car detail but believe me these beastys are amazing and i will try a few things with the bug splats.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Just been out and took a few snaps of it in action...

Before:










dried up a bit from the above pic!

During...










left to dwell for less then a minute and wiped off with a kitchen towel...










not bad I think!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Pretty good mate

I wish i'd have taken a snap of the ones today as some seemed "etched" into the paint


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Showshine said:


> Pretty good mate
> 
> I wish i'd have taken a snap of the ones today as some seemed "etched" into the paint


ive had some like that one recently i ended up claying it was that bad nothing was shifting them that was after blit hamber foam apc and Einszett Anti Insect


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, it's not 100% clear but it's atleast 95% better and these bugs have been on a month atleast. There's probably a few around the edges of my area that need doing again. 

On fresh bugs though, this will make light work.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

nah kev mine aint too bad right now as its not been too warm here recently, so not many flies, i will get some tardis for the tar before i try my polisher out


----------



## toffee vxr (Jun 14, 2010)

I shall have to come over and see you at Audi Stafford then Lee. Will they let me on the site in an Insignia? lol................


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

Due to the time i must admitt i have not read all the posts, only reason im posting is because this was bought up on our owners forum. I do mega miles and a pre foam clears them all, dont even need to go over any stubborn carcasses with a mitt, they just dont stick.

You get the posts saying they have more bugs where they are, but they still dont stick on a prepped car if you have one. Its the same as anything, a slick non stick surface will not hold much :thumb:


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

Just read all the posts, if a pro then i understand the questions, if a detailers own car then nothing short of a snow foam will remove them all, cirtainly no need for insect 'softeners' imo :thumb:


----------



## andrew186 (May 23, 2010)

Dipesh said:


> I had loads of stubborn blood stains and marks on my ek9 and the ag one, once it dwelled for a few mins, it just made them wipe off!


! what have you been transporting!

haha

anyway cheers for the good tips mate


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

toffee vxr said:


> I shall have to come over and see you at Audi Stafford then Lee. Will they let me on the site in an Insignia? lol................


lol

Yes but shhhh

More than welcome mate - It's going to be open to the public as a detail centre in a couple of weeks mate so you're welcome


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

As g101 @ 4:1


----------



## toffee vxr (Jun 14, 2010)

Showshine said:


> lol
> 
> Yes but shhhh
> 
> More than welcome mate - It's going to be open to the public as a detail centre in a couple of weeks mate so you're welcome


Ok. See you soon then................


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Never had a problem with just tfr then a wash to befair.

G101 is also good.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

Autosmart g101 :thumb: 

Hence why i have ordered my 5litres,bloomin summer....


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

1Z Anti Insekt


----------



## catalin1984 (Feb 24, 2009)

OK, new question, i use the above 1z, but even dough is very effective, is not that great with my wax, can i still remove the bugs and let the wax on the car?

Thanks


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Chemical Guys bug bugger for me dilutes 6-1 and is still really strong


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Baz225 said:


> Chemical Guys bug bugger for me dilutes 6-1 and is still really strong


As above. Best bug remover by far. The best thing is it seems to leave my G-Techniq C2 in one piece.

Very high dilution ratios. Can be used as a car wash in a bucket but I just spray it on (diluted) then leave for a 20-60 seconds and rinse off. Fantastic stuff!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

G101 hasnt failed yet, though it does take a couple of soaks and a little work with a microfibre cloth to loosen them up.
Must admit, the flies this year have some crazy super human guts in them.


----------

